# GT3071R Build Thread....first one I have done so be gentle...



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, this is the second time I have rebuilt this motor so I decided to start a thread. Its nearly done so it will go quickly but first a little history of the car...in pictures...








TO








TO









Special thanks goes out to all the guys who helped me with this and Integrated Engineering for having awesome parts and customer service for us local guys.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

First things first...We pulled the motor. I dont have any pictures of this because it took about three months for it to happen due to the Utah's Winter Hell...needless to say when you run lean bad things happen...

So the new build...Integrated Engineering Rods are already in place and the car has been moved to a nice warm garage. 









Then on to the end caps


















And finally all tucked in and torqued into place.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Stuff goes fast from here and documentation is lacking. So utilizing alot of Purple Power De-greaser and Gunk De-greaser, I was able to start painting some stuff.










The Oil Pan and Block were first


















After this were several accessories, valve cover, etc...which will be shown in the following posts.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

After this re assembly started...It started out with mounting the newly refurbished AEB head onto the block...then the new clutch was added (only had it for like a year before it went on the car)









Then the Turbo and all supporting components were attached

























Here are some of the accessories that were painted...stickers and heat are fail so next best think to do is to paint them on there:









There will be more to come of the motor but while I was waiting for parts I decided to fill in the gap where my backseat used to be using skills learned from Youtube...:facepalm:

So it started with lots of tape and some rough guessing and measuring, add in a little bit of 3M fiber glass resin and mat...add some cheap MDF board and you get this









Absolutely hideous and ugly I know but have faith...After adding a felt top to it and some resin to that you get a nice hard shape that you can upholster. So the end result of all this and around $100 later I was able to get it to look like this

















This is all I have for now...more updates to come as well as photos of a wideband ECU conversion using racelines harness...unfortunately I was never able to purchase jwalker1.8t's harness as I am sure it would have worked just as well.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good Jesse! Stoked on your progress, and happy to see the car finally getting some love after hibernating all winter on the side of Tyler's house, lol. 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice! Hopefully I'll have a re-build thread going in June as well.

So what happened to your initial build? You said you ran lean but what failed? What software were you running?


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

My initial build was a bottom mount GT2871R...seals went bad on the way to Wuste...after that it was a bottom mount compact GT3071R....lets just say it sucked in a lose coupler and cause a huge headache...I put this on. I ran lean for only a second, just enough time to cause detonation and damage some valves in a cylinder on the AMU head. come to find out my O2 sensor wasnt connected right and on narrowband with no MAF this meant death. So, now I am building it better than ever with what you see in the thread. As far as software goes I am running Maestro 7, which is amazing, just go wide band. Narrowband is near impossible to tune.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, hey... look it's my fingers!









Safety orange shirt!


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting pix. Looks great.

How much HP are you trying to get out of it?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like a good start to the build. Are you heading out for Wuste again this year? I'll be there with my TT, and I know there will be at least one more. Last year there were 4 total, and 2 of them were in King of the Desert (with Chris' MutanTT Green TT taking first place).


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

you didn't put the ARP thread lube on the end caps for the rods did you?


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbup: thats absolutely excellent, i would love to do a very similar setup


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> Looks like a good start to the build. Are you heading out for Wuste again this year? I'll be there with my TT, and I know there will be at least one more. Last year there were 4 total, and 2 of them were in King of the Desert (with Chris' MutanTT Green TT taking first place).


Hopefully, it will be ready to go by then. I really would love to take it to Wuste this year...lets just hope it doesnt break down on me like it did last year...



poopie said:


> you didn't put the ARP thread lube on the end caps for the rods did you?


:facepalm:........No, its break-in engine lube. Its acts as oil on the initial start up, since the parts will essentially have none on them, and then it dissovles. 



Mikefc626 said:


> Thanks for posting pix. Looks great.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> How much HP are you trying to get out of it?


I have no clue...dont really have a goal, just wanted to build a quick car...so I guess whatever it puts out. 



Vdub 2.0 said:


> :thumbup: thats absolutely excellent, i would love to do a very similar setup


Thanks. The top mount is definitly the way to go on this motor. I had a bottom mount and that thing was a [email protected]#$% to work on and get in the car. 

Ok, as far as updates. Got the Raceline Wideband conversion as well as the ECU installed last night. Scariest, thing I have done to the car yet...the ECU harness feels so fragile. Also we installed and mounted the inline fuel pump and surge tank under the rear seat delete utilizing the stock lines. More updates to come and thanks everyone for the support


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

haha just checking. My engine assembly lube is red and that grey stuff you have on there looks grainy like the arp thread lube. i've read of some people using the thread lube to assemble since it comes with the rods.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

your oil drain looks like its going to back up, consider a straight shot and no horizontal portions


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice work! :thumbup:

Can I has please?


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> your oil drain looks like its going to back up, consider a straight shot and no horizontal portions


Its more of an angle once it was put on the car. Just sitting like that on the motor at the time. Thanks for the heads up though....



PLAYED TT said:


> opcorn:


:beer:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Is that split for compartments?


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

ShockwaveCS said:


> Is that split for compartments?


The split is so that I can actually take the piece out of the car. It allows me to access all the wiring thats under there now for the Battery relocation etc.


----------



## maas_man86 (Apr 18, 2007)

Good job Jesse! Get work done!!


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

So finally another update this time with pics. So when I left off the motor was still out of the car. Well after some luck and alot of patience it looks like this...










The new beast will be monitored by Podi gauges.

Boost









Wideband AF









The interior is finally cleaned up and put back together. Im still awaiting the final detail but here is what it looks like for now. 









And while all this was going on, my buddy Nino (has a screen name on here but I dont know it) came down and hooked me up with some vinyl work to really give the car the aggressive look it deserves. 

















Now the bad news...unfortunately I can not get the ECU to flash so I will be in contact with Tapp. I am hoping its just the immo giving me fits and that the ECU isnt bad. And the other bad news its almost June and it looks like this outside in Utah. 










But it keeps the beer cold :beer:. 









More updates to come. Thanks for following everyone.


----------



## maas_man86 (Apr 18, 2007)

Update

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

still snowing?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

how did this turn out in the end?


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, talk about a time warp. It turned out pretty good. I ended up redoing parts of the build after this build here and i am redoing alot of stuff now. Ill have to post updates this week to show what i did differently, lets just say the build got alot more agressive after i changed to Gonzo Tuning from Maestro.


----------



## QuattroFourLife (Jul 5, 2013)

This thing is awesome love the gauge setup! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

sweetinsanityTT said:


> Wow, talk about a time warp. It turned out pretty good. I ended up redoing parts of the build after this build here and i am redoing alot of stuff now. Ill have to post updates this week to show what i did differently, lets just say the build got alot more agressive after i changed to Gonzo Tuning from Maestro.


I'd to see pictures of your return line setup in the car around the transmission and your turbo inlet/heater core lines.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Im not quite sure what return line you are talking about but let ne know and ill take some photos. As far as the heater core hoses go, i was never able to get them to really fit around the intake without kinking even after modifyng the intake. I eventually just deleted the route to the heater core and routed them back into one another. I havent had any issues with it yet and i dont need a heater cause i live in texas and its not my daily. Let me know if you got anything else.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

The oil return from the turbo. I just finished up my own BT build but I'm not sure if I'm happy with my return line setup. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6855297-Holset-HY35-Build


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Sadly, the turbo is off the car right now. The oil return flange came lose on the turbo and was leaking a good amount of oil. I had to pull it off to replace it. The set up you see in the original photos is different. I am running a -10 Stainless steel return line with two 45 degree fittngs on either end. It comes out of the bottom of the turbo goes over the downpipe and comes in under the axel to the oil pan. I had a heat sleeve on it but replaced that with an adhesive heat wrap to help. No problems with oil flow or anything. Ill post pics once its back on. If you want pictures of it off the car j can send you those too. Its connected to the pan using this http://www.performancebyie.com/integrated-engineering-1-8t-oil-drain-line-adapter-flange and the respective one for my turbo.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Jesse, old thread man. You should for sure update this thread with new photos. We re-built this entire engine twice since this. Once we re-did the entire setup and everything incuding rebuilding the entire engine in 2 weeks.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

I plan on it. Some guy resurrected it after i made a post about an iE surge tank mounting location for an audi tt http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-wondering-(IE-Surge-Tank-Mounting-Location)


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

So here are some updates on this build. Sometimes during one of the builds i was able to pick up an AEB had for a great deal. Put it on and drove the car for a while. During this time i also aquired an Integrated Engineering intake cam. Took off the valve cover and was about to install it when i discovered damage inside of a cam lobe and on the cam itself. Unfortunately, one of the oil channels was blocked and caused it to not flow correctly. The head was trashed. Fast forward a couple months and a buddy was able to find me another AEB head while i was out of state.

When i got back i decided to go all out and had the full Integrated Engineering Valve Train installed in the head. In the mean time i also did the following:

Installed Integrated Engineering fuel rail with all braided steel fuel lines
Change the oil return to a -10 braided steel line
Installed Integrated Engineering Transverse intake manifold
Converted from lugs to studs
And a bunch of other stuff i dont really remember

The wheel stud conversion





Most recently i had to pull off the turbo to replace the oil return gasket. I got it put back on tonight.



More to come later.


----------



## QuattroFourLife (Jul 5, 2013)

Mother of god.... It looks so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking good! The spring-loaded constant torque clamps are a nice touch, really needed on bigger naturally aspirated TB without bead rolled inlets. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

if i had the money, i would foollow this exact path, love IE's stuff


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. :beer: Its been a long work in progress to get where it is now and i had a lot of good friends and companies to help me along the way. 

So heres some more updates. 

While doing all that other stuff i swapped out my shot to hell stock motors mounts for a set of VF Engineering ones (dog bone, tranny, and engine). In my opnion they are well worth it, but if you dont like in cabin vibration i would stay away from them. They are stiff. 

I also was able to snag a AEM water-methanol injection kit for a hell of a deal. You can feel the difference when its not running. 

Im sure im still forgetting stuff i did but it will come to me sooner or later. Last weekend i was able to put the motor all the way back together for the first time in a couple months and give here a bit of a cleaning. 

The Start



Getting there...




And done. 




I should be starting it again this weekend. Got the last fitting in the mail today. Also the piping and strut brace are not powder coated. Just painted with a 3.50 can of high temp grill paint and cleaned off with purple power orange clean. Gave it a weird semi gloss finish. More to come soon. Working on the interior next.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

So finally got it all back together and its running great now. Breaking in the clutch and just enjoying driving it after it being down for a while. 

Some quick pics of it road worthy.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

so what do you think happened wit the head that would cause the oil starvation issue? 
Do the AEB need different size head bolts ? I've noticed when researching that there are 10 mm bolts and 11 I think...

look great man.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Krissrock said:


> so what do you think happened wit the head that would cause the oil starvation issue?
> Do the AEB need different size head bolts ? I've noticed when researching that there are 10 mm bolts and 11 I think...
> 
> look great man.


AEB heads, well all 1.8T heads really have problems with oil build-up in the smaller oil channels and especially the older AEB heads almost always have alarming carbon build up in the oil galley. Hot tanking the heads can not correct this problem either, the only way to clean the oil galleys is to remove all the OE bearings that seal the galleys and then high pressure blast them out. After that the galleys will need to be sealed either by welding them shut or drilling/tapping them for a plug. After seeing this head when we pulled the cams off and how only one journal was wiped and showed oil starvation I'm about 99.9% positive the oil galley to that journal was clogged.

No, you do not use larger head studs with an AEB head. The stud is dependent to the block, not the head. So if you have an 06A block, you still use 06A 10mm head studs even with the 058 AEB head. All the 058/06A 1.8T heads are the same size stud opening. There is no reason to drill/tap the 06A block for 11mm studs either, as the 10mm ARP studs have shown to be plenty strong enough and hold over 1000HP.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

^ What he said. Im working on turning the junk head into a table soon. Should be interesting.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

ok. I've got an AEB sitting in my garage, and when I researching my parts to buy, I noticed that there were some different sized bolts...so I thought i'd ask. 

thanks


----------



## bwilsonj10 (Sep 22, 2015)

*I have your car!!!!!*

Hey there... Long story but I actually bought the car in these pictures... 

I'm in Colorado Springs, CO and I got it from a guy named Cameron in Summer 2016. While I was just scanning the web for a better place to put the IE billet 044 surge tank in a TT, I stumbled upon a picture that looked a lot like my setup... and it turns out, it is my setup. 

Lol still have the 3071R on it, still have the same solid mounts, AEM water/meth injection tank in the trunk on the passenger side, still have the head with IE intake, IE fuel rail, Seimens Dekas 660cc injectors, 4-bolt GT downpipe to stock exhaust, Precision 600HP FMIC, same piping, H&R street coilovers, H&R spacers, H&R anti-roll bars, Aeromotive fuel gauge... I swapped out the gauges to a Cobalt boost gauge and Innovate wideband (didn't fit as well but I like them a little better). And bought more Eurodyne tokens to switch over to a Maestro 7 that I had left over for an A4, but it doesn't seem to work well for some reason. 

ANYWAY, thought I would give a shout in case you're still on the forum. I can email you pictures of what it looks like now (almost the exact same) if you're interested and you're welcome to come ride in it if you're near Colorado Springs, CO. Or Moline, IL this summer... I have a bad transmission leak that has immobilized the car, so I'm working on getting that replaced (it's a terrible transmission to pull) but I'm a senior at UCCS getting a Bachelor's in Electrical Engineering, with 3 engineering positions on top of that so I have almost no time to work on it unfortunately...

PM me if you're interested and I can send you some pics! Awesome find on the forum!


----------



## Liltrbo (Dec 1, 2001)

That is cool you found the previous build of your car on here. You should post some pictures once you get it back on the road.......and may be a track video


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey there, glad to see another local TT owner. I live in Pueblo and have done the Time Attack Events at PPIR in my mk5 GTI. I recently picked up a TT to turn into a dedicated track car.

Anytime you hit up a track event either in Springs or Pueblo, please holler at me, i'd like to meet up and check out the car. Maybe we can swap advice and stories. I also am thinking of doing some road coarse events over the winter. 

Cheers!:beer:


----------

